# Xg 1090



## horvatht

Looking for a great deal on this Cassette. 
My Bike is equipped w OG 1090 11-26 no real problems. 
Need more gear for hills so I would like to try XG 1090 11-28. 
The price of this cassette is very expensive. So I'm looking for a good deal. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## cantride55

Have you considered an Ultegra 6700 cassette? I've ridden Sram for years now, with the exception of chains and cassettes. It's really no contest, five 6700 cassettes or two Red cassettes for about the same price (last time I checked Sram pricing on cassettes anyways).
Just a thought....


----------



## horvatht

I've thought about that. Especially when u look at the cost of this cassette. 
The XG 1090 cassette is new for 2012 and there are some upgrades from the red cassette I have know, OG 1090 plus the big difference is going from 11-26 to 11-28. Hopefully I can find a good deal on this new cassette


----------



## MarvinK

The only advantages the XG1090 will have over the Ultegra is even less noise and a little lower weight. It will not shift better.


----------



## cantride55

Agreed, and if I'm concerned about weight, drop a pound. I don't find the Ultegra to be loud, esp. compared to the 1090's I used to ride.


----------



## cxwrench

lowest price i've seen is $299.00...just how good of deal are you expecting on the newest/greatest thing from SRAM that's only been available for a couple of months?


----------



## horvatht

I see 20% discount on SRAM once in a while. If that is all I can get then I will buy it at 20 off. Just finishing a rebuild on a wrecked Blue AC1 sure hope somebody on the forum knows where a 30% discount is. Obviously this thing is expensive. The pervious OG 1090 red cassette is only 1 year old and worked perfect. All the reviews said it had a noise issue. It did not seem loud on group rides over any other bike and it was already one of the lightest cassettes. I guess that's why I really want to stick w the package of SRAM and upgrade for maybe quieter and it looks like lighter but the big reason is to climb better w a 11-28 update.


----------



## horvatht

PS 250.00 is what I'm looking for.


----------



## dcorn

Wow. 

I replaced my 11-25 Red cassette with an 11-28 Ultegra 6700 cassette for $100 from my LBS. Shifts like butter and is not noisy.


----------



## NWS Alpine

MarvinK said:


> The only advantages the XG1090 will have over the Ultegra is even less noise and a little lower weight. It will not shift better.


I have the new Red except the chain and cassette. I use an ultegra 6700 12-23 and a dura-ace 7801 chain. 

The Ultegra cassette is much more quiet than the sram 1090. The design of the cassette is what causes the noise and sram knows this. It's the tradeoff for the low weight. The ultegra cassette also shifts better and lasts much longer. Unless you get a deal on a full groupset or are a weight weenie then the Ultegra is the way to go.


----------



## horvatht

Thanks for the info. I'll look into that cassette.


----------



## davidka

horvatht said:


> I see 20% discount on SRAM once in a while. If that is all I can get then I will buy it at 20 off. Just finishing a rebuild on a wrecked Blue AC1 sure hope somebody on the forum knows where a 30% discount is. Obviously this thing is expensive.


It is extremely unlikely that you'll find the newest thing they offer at any kind of discount for some time. They're still trying to fill orders and good retailers are smart enough to not discount things that are in high demand.

Let me save you a few more $$, the 105 cassette is exactly the same as the Ultegra except it's not chrome plated. The surface treatment it does have is known to be harder and longer lasting than the chrome. Cheaper and better, can't lose.


----------



## cantride55

davidka said:


> Let me save you a few more $$, the 105 cassette is exactly the same as the Ultegra except it's not chrome plated. The surface treatment it does have is known to be harder and longer lasting than the chrome. Cheaper and better, can't lose.


Liking the way you think, (but the chrome makes it look purdy).


----------



## davidka

cantride55 said:


> Liking the way you think, (but the chrome makes it look purdy).


Only Ultegra is chrome. D/A is the same (looking) bead-blast/hardened finish as 105 (to match the Ti big cogs). They all get dirty with chain lube anyway.


----------



## 67fb

*Check Colorado Cyclist & Texas CycleSport*

$268 - SRAM 2012-Red XG-1090 X-Dome Cassettes

$246 - Sram Red Powerdome X Cassette (XG-1090) with code tdf18


----------



## horvatht

67fb said:


> $268 - SRAM 2012-Red XG-1090 X-Dome Cassettes
> 
> $246 - Sram Red Powerdome X Cassette (XG-1090) with code tdf18


Wow! 
Cheap prices 
Thanks


----------



## nightfend

I switched all my Sram bikes over to KMC chains and Dura-Ace cassettes. You only add 20 grams of weight going from a Sram Powerdome to a Dura-Ace cassette, and in return you pay less, and gain quieter and smoother shifting.


----------



## MarvinK

Or you could have got a 2013 SRAM Red cassette and had the lightest and most quiet.


----------



## nightfend

MarvinK said:


> Or you could have got a 2013 SRAM Red cassette and had the lightest and most quiet.


That is what he is looking for the 2012 XG-1090 with the rubber washers that quiet the cassette down. I still think it is not worth the cost compared to Shimano's cassettes.


----------



## Midwest Playa

I dont know what the big deal is with the old Sram red OG1090 cassettes, I have been using them for 4 years now and what ever noise you guys are talking abotu never really bothered me. I just make sure that its always adjust properly. I agree that shimano is alot quieter if thats what you are looking for with the weight penalty which is not much. I just cant justify shelling out over $200 plus on the new Sram casssette XG1090


----------

